# How do I wire this relay



## Grovenburg (Dec 3, 2012)

I got a Omron ly2-ac24 relay and socket to control one of my pumps.  I'm not sure how to hook it up.  It has 8 pins on the back and I need to figure out where the 24vac and the 115vac wires go.  Any help would be great.  Thanks.


----------



## Donl (Dec 3, 2012)

Go here ->.http://datasheet.octopart.com/LY2-AC24-Omron-datasheet-10910099.pdf


----------



## kopeck (Dec 3, 2012)

It's just a DPDT relay right?

Two spades are going to be for your coil (ie what activates the relay) then the other 6 make up your two switched circuits.  I'm sure it came with a diagram or it's marked some how.  The one's I've used the center is com and then either it had n/o on one side and n/c on the other, separated left and right.

With out some sort of pin out I can't be much more help.

K


----------



## Morgan (Dec 3, 2012)

LY2 relays are great, I use them all the time.  If your relay is in fact 24VAC (they come in varying voltages) then you will apply 24VAC to pins 7&8.  This will close the relay.  LY2 have 2 sets of contacts which are independent of one another so you could make or break connections to two devices even of varying voltages if you wish.  The two sides are grouped like this (1,3,5) and (2,4,8)  Always apply your feed power to either pins 5 or 6.  With the relay open (no power to 7&8) there is always a normally closed connection between pins 5&1 and 6&2(They can be used to turn things off as well).  When power is applied to pins 7&8 and the relay closes you now have a closed connection between pins 5&3 and 6&4(to turn something on).

I hope I didn't confuse you with the above.  I am thinking in your situation this what you want to do.  Apply 24VAC to pins 7&8(thermostat, end switch or whatever).  Hook 120VAC to pin 5, and hook the hot wire of your pump to pin 3. In this setup pump will come on with 24VAC applied and stop with 24VAC removed.  (Make sure your neutral is hooked up, obviously)

Once you get playing with these they are great, I have 6 of them on my system now, using them for making and breaking connections.  Always keep an extra around, they last a good long while(years), but when they do go they pick the worst possible time =)


----------



## Grovenburg (Dec 3, 2012)

Donl said:


> Go here ->.http://datasheet.octopart.com/LY2-AC24-Omron-datasheet-10910099.pdf


 


Awesome!  Thanks.


----------



## maple1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Morgan, you're close to me (relatively) - where do you get your relays? I scrounged around my supplier shelves with my electrician & eventually found an older looking DPDT one - not Omron but sounds like it functions the same. It was almost $40 - but I needed one. I only need a SPST relay, would like to find some spares.


----------



## BravoWhiskey (Dec 4, 2012)

maple1 said:


> Morgan, you're close to me (relatively) - where do you get your relays? I scrounged around my supplier shelves with my electrician & eventually found an older looking DPDT one - not Omron but sounds like it functions the same. It was almost $40 - but I needed one. I only need a SPST relay, would like to find some spares.


 
Here's some:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=Omron ly2&_sop=15


----------



## maple1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hmm, OK, I'll spend some time scrouging Ebay. What's the 'proper' way to mount these? Just tie them in place with some plastic ties? The relay I did find had some molded in tabs for mounting, I just screwed it into a switch box - although by the time I finished with the blade connectors & wiring the box wasn't deep enough, gotta look for a deeper one.


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 4, 2012)

Automation Direct is a good source for relays and mounting blocks. Its rare that anyone would hook directly to the relay pins, they really are desinged to plug into a mounting block which makes it a lot easier to wire as most mounting blocks have screw down terminals. They usually have screw tabs and a slot for Din Rail. Once you start using din rail and terminal blocks set up for Din rail, you will never go back. It allows real dense wiring while keeping things neat.


----------



## Bob Rohr (Dec 4, 2012)

peakbagger said:


> Automation Direct is a good source for relays and mounting blocks. Its rare that anyone would hook directly to the relay pins, they really are desinged to plug into a mounting block which makes it a lot easier to wire as most mounting blocks have screw down terminals. They usually have screw tabs and a slot for Din Rail. Once you start using din rail and terminal blocks set up for Din rail, you will never go back. It allows real dense wiring while keeping things neat.


 

The wiring schematic for those relays is usually printed right on the top of the relay.

 Also check the spec when you open the box, I've had them ship me DC voltage by mistake and they do not work on a 24V AC current.


----------



## kopeck (Dec 4, 2012)

peakbagger said:


> Automation Direct is a good source for relays and mounting blocks. Its rare that anyone would hook directly to the relay pins, they really are desinged to plug into a mounting block which makes it a lot easier to wire as most mounting blocks have screw down terminals. They usually have screw tabs and a slot for Din Rail. Once you start using din rail and terminal blocks set up for Din rail, you will never go back. It allows real dense wiring while keeping things neat.


 
I've become a fan of the RIB relays, mount in a standard 3/8 knock out, no pins just wire leads plus an LED light to tell you if it's active or not.  They also seem to have quite a selection.

K


----------



## Bob Rohr (Dec 4, 2012)

kopeck said:


> I've become a fan of the RIB relays, mount in a standard 3/8 knock out, no pins just wire leads plus an LED light to tell you if it's active or not. They also seem to have quite a selection.
> 
> K


 

Good suggestion on the RIB (relay in a box)  They are super simple to install and wire, and they generally have multiple voltage coils so on part on the truck covers a lot of installations, a great company with a clever product.  The threaded mount nipple makes it easy to mount them to a standard metal J box.


----------



## dogwood (Dec 6, 2012)

How would you mount an RIB, like Bob pictured above, if your boxes were flush mounted to the wall, like a standard outlet you'd see in your living room? I was planning to run my wiring inside the wall.


----------



## kopeck (Dec 6, 2012)

dogwood said:


> How would you mount an RIB, like Bob pictured above, if your boxes were flush mounted to the wall, like a standard outlet you'd see in your living room? I was planning to run my wiring inside the wall.


 
I would just stick the RIB inside your box and mount it with a couple of screws (it has ears). You would need a decent sized box.

K


----------



## mikefrommaine (Dec 6, 2012)

dogwood said:


> How would you mount an RIB, like Bob pictured above, if your boxes were flush mounted to the wall, like a standard outlet you'd see in your living room? I was planning to run my wiring inside the wall.


You can get a cover plate that has a 3/8" knockout.


----------



## dogwood (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions Mike and kopeck.


----------



## EffectaBoilerUser (USA) (Dec 6, 2012)

I agree with the RIB relays. I use a lot of the RIB U1C relays as they have both 24V and 120V wiring options on the same coil. You can also get these relays in a thin, circuit board type layout if you are using an enclosure.


----------



## Grovenburg (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the help gentleman.  I bought the relay and socket from Allied and just needed the datasheet.  It's installed and working.


----------

